# Soundgraph iMON VFD



## Darksaber (May 16, 2006)

The Soundgraph iMON VFD is the perfect accessory to turn your normal PC into a HTPC. The set is made of a bright and responsive VFD with an integrated volume control and large infrared remote control. Soundgraph has produced a solid gadget and has thought out an ingenious installation system. The software is incredibly easy to set up and use. The remote enables total control over the PC, while the VFD displays much more than just song titles and PC information.

*Show full review*


----------



## jcmarfilph (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice review...

This is a good addition for your HTPC.
Im using  this one personally...

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/708


----------



## bigreddog (Apr 18, 2007)

Great review! out of curiousity... does the Graphic EQ work only when you play music/watch movies? Or does it also work with games and such? Also, what other system info does it display? Thanks in advance.


----------



## egarrard (Jun 27, 2008)

I just wanted to say I loved the interview so much I had to join and say thanks! I've had a X-QPACK for the past 3 years and I have been looking for something to build a new computer in but I haven't found _ANYTHING_ that beats it. However, your interview pointed out something it was missing. Who needs a new HTPC-oriented case when the iMON VFD completes the X-QPACK? My only worry is getting the Zalman HDD cooler in the same (top) slot with it. Oh well, I've got 6 hard drives, an DVD burner, and a floppy drive in there, so I'll figure something out. 

Anyway, thanks for the great review!


----------

